# Mavic Ksyrium SR Tubular Wheelset - 637$ shipped



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

Amazon.com: Mavic Ksyrium SR Tubular Wheelset: Sports & Outdoors

Is this a good deal?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

That seems to be the best price you can find now, which is pretty good. Do yourself a favor, though, and buy them from Competitive Cyclist so you get the free shipping and have lifetime unconditional returns.

Mavic Ksyrium SR Tubular Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## bob13bob (May 7, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a wheelset for a clydesdale (250+lb rider). Would this work, does any one know any good deals on other clydesdale wheels if these won't.


----------



## BoOst3d (Apr 21, 2012)

My friend rides on these and he's a good 250+. He rides clinchers though


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Now down to $625 through either the Amazon link (Backcountry) or their daughter compancy Competitive Cyclist. Mavic Ksyrium SR Tubular Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist Either way, some great wheels for the money.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I believe if you guys wait, it appears on chainlove every now and then (same company ad backcountry and cc) for $500.
You just have to keep that page. I've seen it about 3-4 times the last week.


----------



## HelmetHEC (Mar 21, 2013)

Here it is at Backcountry today for under $400
Mavic Ksyrium SR Tubular Wheelset | Backcountry.com


----------



## Tee1UP (Sep 9, 2011)

HelmetHEC said:


> Here it is at Backcountry today for under $400
> Mavic Ksyrium SR Tubular Wheelset | Backcountry.com


Under 400 is for the rear tire only. 625.00 for the set.


----------



## HelmetHEC (Mar 21, 2013)

Tee1UP said:


> Under 400 is for the rear tire only. 625.00 for the set.


Thanks Tee1UP. The header is a bit misleading 'Wheelset' from $397...


----------

